# Breeder in western MA, USA, or New England area



## Winston (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello,
There was another posting asking this same question I found, but no response. 

Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in western MA? Or New England for that matter.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Pet bird clubs are often a good way to find local breedeers. Try googling for "pet bird club Massachusetts" and any other state that you're interested in. After you've found several bird clubs, contact them to see if they know any cockatiel breeders in the area.

You can also do the same thing searching for "cockatiel breeder" instead of "pet bird club". Also check out craigslist and ebayclassifieds.com


----------



## Winston (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I contacted quite a few breeders and will be finding one that sounds like they have healthy birds that get a lot of handling.


----------

